# 3.1 disables the jailbreak and the ability to install/uninstall hacks



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

I've unpacked the 3.1 update and examined the changes it has made. It specifically disables the ability to jailbreak and to install/uninstall hacks. It used to check any key for verifying the update packages and the jailbreak would put a key in there. They've now changed it so that it will only use the two official Amazon keys and nothing else.

If you've got hacks currently installed then they'll stay installed but may or may not be disabled depending on the exact hack itself as the update will alter settings and files.

The TLR version is: If the ability to install any modifications is important to you then *DO NOT* install 3.1 at this time. This also applies to anybody who has a modification installed. You will not be able to uninstall it once you've installed 3.1 at this time.

If you have USB networking installed then you can still enable it by adding the auto file to the usbnet directory and gain full access to the Kindle. The ~usbNetwork debugging command won't be active once you've done the update and will require a fix from the command line. The only way to disable it once you've enabled it is to do it from the Kindle command line so don't do this if you don't know exactly what you're doing. I can't stress enough that if you don't know exactly what you're doing then you should avoid installing the USB networking files and/or forcing it to turn on automatically.


----------



## inmylife99 (Nov 11, 2010)

Confirmed, I've tried to install the screensaver hack but Error U007 keeps showing up. Jailbreak can only be done with 3.0.3 or earlier releases.


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

Factory reset doesn't remove all hacks?


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

jhall124 said:


> Factory reset doesn't remove all hacks?


Nope. The hacks mostly modify the actual firmware itself and the Kindle doesn't expect you to have modified any of those files. The reset option just deletes your settings and logs.

You'd lose a minimum of 350MB worth of space to keep a backup copy of the firmware as well. The speech data files for TTS are pretty big.


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

Tiersten said:


> Nope. The hacks mostly modify the actual firmware itself and the Kindle doesn't expect you to have modified any of those files. The reset option just deletes your settings and logs.
> 
> You'd lose a minimum of 350MB worth of space to keep a backup copy of the firmware as well. The speech data files for TTS are pretty big.


I have the screensaver hack but not seeing any issues with 3.1. I don't have a current need to remove the ss hack so just curious.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

jhall124 said:


> I have the screensaver hack but not seeing any issues with 3.1. I don't have a current need to remove the ss hack so just curious.


The screensaver, font, keyboard, launchpad and USB networking hacks all work fine with 3.1. Its just that you can't uninstall or install it via the regular route at the moment. The only way to uninstall or install anything under 3.1 is if you have launchpad or USB networking installed before upgrading to 3.1 and it requires you to know exactly what you're doing to restore the configuration + delete the files.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry if this has been addressed in another thread, but I haven't seen the question or answer.

I've updated to ver 3.1, and my screensaver hack still works fine.  I understand that the hack can't be uninstalled now, but will I be able to change/add/delete images for the screensaver now, or am I stuck with what's currently on the device?  I like what I currently have, but it would be nice to change them in the future if I choose to do so.

Thanks,

  - Mark


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Strapped-4

I believe that I read that someone did change the photos as a test and it worked.

I'm holding off on the 3.1 since I'm not sure I want to lose the ability to remove the hacks or add news one (I am considering the Launchpad one).  Some of the new features sound nice but .....  I am thinking about it.


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed in another thread, but I haven't seen the question or answer.
> 
> I've updated to ver 3.1, and my screensaver hack still works fine. I understand that the hack can't be uninstalled now, but will I be able to change/add/delete images for the screensaver now, or am I stuck with what's currently on the device? I like what I currently have, but it would be nice to change them in the future if I choose to do so.
> 
> ...


I foolishly upgraded to 3.1 without checking on things, but then again, I'm fairly happy with my K3 as is (with both SS and font hacks installed). No problems with changing the SS, you just add/delete pics as normal and run a restart. I haven't checked on updating the fonts (since it is more of a pain and I have things just so), but I would assume it would be the same: add/delete the files and then restart.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a question about this...I don't have any hacks, per se, installed - but I have adjusted the width of my margins.  Has anyone tried changing margins again post-OS-upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I think as with any of the previous updates and hacks, once the update had been out for a while, someone will reconfigure the hack.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Has anyone actually tried the factory reset after 3.1 was installed with hacks to see what happens? Maybe it would take you back to the previous version? Might be worth a try really quick.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Has anyone actually tried the factory reset after 3.1 was installed with hacks to see what happens? Maybe it would take you back to the previous version? Might be worth a try really quick.


The factory reset won't completely remove all hacks such as the screensaver one as they alter or add files to parts of the firmware that won't be affected by the reset. The Kindle doesn't keep a backup copy of its firmware as it never needs to do this during normal operation.


----------



## billmilo (Feb 1, 2011)

1. The margins tweak works with 3.1 

2. If you have hacks installed and update to 3.1, you will keep the hacks but lose the ability to uninstall them. 

3. Reset to factory settings will simply take you back to 3.1. Can't downgrade to 3.0.3

4. If you have un-hacked 3.1, then you are stuck with it until a JB is made.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay, so I had the screensaver and font hacks installed (although I ended up not changing the fonts).  Installing the hacks was one of the first things I did, and I honestly forgot that adding my own custom images wasn't a built-in option.  Anyway, I upgraded to 3.1 without thinking about it, and the Kindle worked fine all morning, but now the screen has strange lines across it and the Kindle won't sleep or restart or do anything.  When I plug it into my computer, it shows up in the Devices list, but I'm not sure what, if anything, I can do with that.  Has anybody else had this problem?  Is there anything else I can do?  I've tried turning it off and on and holding the switch for 15+ seconds to do a hard reset, but nothing is working.  I'm really hating myself right now.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it possible my screen broke?  I tried taking a screenshot, and it looks perfectly normal.  But my screen still shows all kinds of crazy lines.  What are the chances that, after months of heavy uses, the screen would break the same day I installed 3.1?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it sounds like your screen has cracked. If it has, it's a hardware problem; it wouldn't be caused by any software changes.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yes, it sounds like your screen has cracked. If it has, it's a hardware problem; it wouldn't be caused by any software changes.


Talk about the weirdest coincidence ever, especially because my Kindle is in a case and I'm really careful with it, but you've got to be right. With the screenshots working, I don't know what else it could be. I'll call customer support and see what they say.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Are these lines all converging at a specific point in the display?  Or are they just random horizontal or vertical lines all together?

If its the first then it means something squashed or hit the display where the lines all join up.  If its the second then its most probably a fault with the Kindle hardware as it means one of the chips that control the columns or rows has died.

Either way, talk to Kindle CS.  They've replaced user damaged Kindles before for no fee or a reduced cost replacement.  If it is a hardware fault then it should be replaced for free.


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't get why Amazon is so dead set on keeping people from changing screen savers. I suppose it probably had something to do with the release of the Special Offers kindle. They can't have people getting the deal and then hacking it to put on their own screen savers. They should at least give you some choices. I don't like looking at dead authors. In fact, I'd rather look at advertisements I think. Too bad I need my 3g.


----------

